# Canon Powershot S105 (S100 replacement)



## powershot2012 (Aug 4, 2012)

Is this the camera expected to be announced later this month with the f/1.9 lens? After the G1X and now the S100 problems, Canon needs this one to be a hit.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 24, 2012)

Any update on whether this will actually be the S105 and if so, when it might be announced?


----------



## Gman (Aug 24, 2012)

With only weeks to go before Photokina I wonder wether Canon will give anything further away?
In the last few months we have had the two latest Powershots which did not include a G12 successor, the G1X and the EOS M.
Surely they have to keep something up their sleeve for the show. Especially after the Sony RX 100 and now the Nikon P7700 being announced and stealing thunder (looks interesting). As to the latter it looks almost like a G12 rip off apart from the better lens and BL CMOS, sensor even to the size, weight and the articulated screen! I wonder how Canon can top that?


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very true; we all know a G12 and S100 successor are coming; the question is WHEN? LOL

Saw another raving review on cnet today for the RX100 so my pocket is ready, but I do want to see what Canon does with the G12 and S100 successor. I don't see the price of the RX100 dropping anytime soon, but will to give it another month and if nothing from Canon transpires, the Sony it is. Either way, I am still thinking the RX100 might outperform both of them especially when it comes to focusing and overall performance.



Gman said:


> With only weeks to go before Photokina I wonder wether Canon will give anything further away?
> In the last few months we have had the two latest Powershots which did not include a G12 successor, the G1X and the EOS M.
> Surely they have to keep something up their sleeve for the show. Especially after the Sony RX 100 and now the Nikon P7700 being announced and stealing thunder (looks interesting). As to the latter it looks almost like a G12 rip off apart from the better lens and BL CMOS, sensor even to the size, weight and the articulated screen! I wonder how Canon can top that?


----------



## Gman (Aug 24, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> Very true; we all know a G12 and S100 successor are coming; the question is WHEN? LOL
> 
> Saw another raving review on cnet today for the RX100 so my pocket is ready, but I do want to see what Canon does with the G12 and S100 successor. I don't see the price of the RX100 dropping anytime soon, but will to give it another month and if nothing from Canon transpires, the Sony it is. Either way, I am still thinking the RX100 might outperform both of them especially when it comes to focusing and overall performance.
> 
> ...



I must admit I was sorely tempted by the RX100 until the Nikon P7700 was announced. It looks so much like what I might have expected a G12 to be that with the lower price than the RX 100, the longer brighter zoom and the articulated screen that for me, if no G12 successor is announced by Photokina, my money will go on the Nikon. I am almost tempted to pre-order one now but I am going to be patient and wait till Photokina. I almost forgot to add, the RX has no hot shoe or grip!


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 24, 2012)

I was interested in the P7700 until I heard they added a lens cap. For my purposes, I have no interest in a view finder or hot shoe; compact size with high IQ is most important for me.

As for the grip on the RX100, just get the aftermarket grip like they have on the Canon S90 and S95 and your set.

The G12 successor interest me alot less than what they might do with the S100, but I am still concerned Canon is not focusing on their performance issues as we have seen in the G1X, S100, and G12. Put that next to the RX100 and it is downright fast.




Gman said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Very true; we all know a G12 and S100 successor are coming; the question is WHEN? LOL
> ...


----------



## Gman (Aug 24, 2012)

Admittedly a high IQ is important but the poor zoom lets it down for me as well as the lack of the swivel screen. The hot shoe also is not important as I use a little slave flash that's triggered by the camera flash when needed.
On the other hand it does have a big sensor for such a small camera. Decisions decisions.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, that is the beauty of a large sensor camera you can always crops your pics nicely and still have an overall small camera for day to day use. I like the Sony Clear Zoom which really gives you a 7.2x lens, twice the amount if you drop it to 10M. Then you got a pocket super zoom camera. LOL

If you need some serious zoom, check out the new FZ200 with full range F2.8.




Gman said:


> Admittedly a high IQ is important but the poor zoom lets it down for me as well as the lack of the swivel screen. The hot shoe also is not important as I use a little slave flash that's triggered by the camera flash when needed.
> On the other hand it does have a big sensor for such a small camera. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Gman (Aug 25, 2012)

powershot2012 said:


> Yeah, that is the beauty of a large sensor camera you can always crops your pics nicely and still have an overall small camera for day to day use. I like the Sony Clear Zoom which really gives you a 7.2x lens, twice the amount if you drop it to 10M. Then you got a pocket super zoom camera. LOL
> 
> If you need some serious zoom, check out the new FZ200 with full range F2.8.
> 
> ...



You know what, I think you have convinced me!  you actually answered the questions I have had running around my head since last night, it's all about IQ. I have to travel 10K Km to get to Japan in October so I really want to travel light. Reducing the camera weight means I can take my Macbook Air instead of my iPad on which the uploading of files is a PITA. If as you say on Clear view the zoom is 7.1x then that already equals the max on the P7700 (which needs a lens cap). Even the Nikon is still only using a 1/1.7" sensor compared with the 1" one on the Sony. 

Nice to see there's an HDR function hidden amongst the menus.

P7700 not available till late September, G14 who knows. RX 100 available now! If there's no G14 smaller lighter and brighter than the G14 by the 19th and Photokina then the Sony gets my money. 



> If you need some serious zoom, check out the new FZ200 with full range F2.8.


thanks dont need super zoom just just good IQ.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, at this point it seems Sony has the market for the best image quality in the smallest package. Here is hoping Canon surprises us with the S105 or whatever they call it, but given some of the latest models, I don't see a larger sensor coming to match or beat the RX100 nor do I see them address performance issues.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hopefully should be hearing something this week.


----------

